# Query from Query (connection only)?



## fluffycone (Oct 11, 2018)

I have used Power Query to create a Connection only Query from an Excel Table. Now I want to create a query based on the Connection Only Query and send the result to an Excel Table on a Spreadsheet. How do I do that?

Excel Table: Transactions
Power Query from Transactions: qTransactions
Power Query from qTransactions: qTransactionsbyAccount

Thanks,


----------



## horseyride (Oct 12, 2018)

View the query and connections window listing all the query names, right click the desired query name, choose the Load To option, then select table option


----------

